# Festplatte plötzlich verschwunden !



## nexistar (2. August 2018)

*Festplatte plötzlich verschwunden !*

Hallo,

ich habe erst neulich von Mindfactory eine 5tb Seagate HDD gekauft und eingebaut. Bis heute hat alles super funktioniert aber als ich vorhin von meinem Dropbox mehrere Dateien heruntergeladen habe, habe ich als die Hälfte des downloads abgebrochen wurde bemerkt, dass mein Datenträger verschwunden ist wie aus dem nichts!. Nicht mal im Gerätemanager war sie da!. Anschließend habe ich den Rechner ausgeschaltet und ein wenig rumgefummelt und die Anschlüsse etwas bewegt und kontrolliert, danach neugestartet und im Bios gesehen dass die Festplatte wieder da war. Auch im System ist sie plötzlich wieder da.... Ich verstehe nur noch Bahnhof. Kann mir bitte jemand einen Rat geben? ich habe extrem wichtige Daten in der HDD auch beruflich relevante. Ich habe 133€ für die HDD bezahlt ich hoffe nicht dass sie defekt ist. Bei der CHKDSK Prüfung gab es keine Probleme als ich die HDD neu angeschlossen und getestet hatte.

Grüße.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. August 2018)

*AW: Festplatte plötzlich verschwunden !*

Es kann ein Wackler gewesen sein (da die Platte ja wieder da war nach Kontrolle der Anschlüsse), kann aber auch ein Controller sein der kurz vor dem Tod ist.

Genereller Hinweis: Jeder Massendatenträger kann ohne Vorwarnung totalausfallen. Jederzeit. Die Chance ist klein aber vorhanden.
Wichtige Daten sollten daher immer auf mindestens zwei physikalisch getrennten Datenträgern (als 1:1 Kopie) lagern.


----------



## XT1024 (2. August 2018)

*AW: Festplatte plötzlich verschwunden !*



nexistar schrieb:


> Anschließend habe ich den Rechner ausgeschaltet  und ein wenig rumgefummelt und die Anschlüsse etwas bewegt und  kontrolliert, danach neugestartet und im Bios gesehen dass die  Festplatte wieder da war. Auch im System ist sie plötzlich wieder da....  Ich verstehe nur noch Bahnhof.


Ist der mögliche Zusammenhang nicht offensichtlich?
Kabel nicht richtig fest -> Kabel bewegt und richtig in Position gebracht -> HDD funktioniert wieder.

Wenn es das war, kann die HDD natürlich wenig dafür.


nexistar schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte jemand einen Rat geben? ich habe extrem wichtige Daten in der HDD auch beruflich relevante.


Von wichtigen Daten gibt es ja mindestens ein Sicherung also außer gelegentlich SMART-Werte ansehen, sichern und hoffen fällt mir nichts mehr ein.


----------



## nexistar (2. August 2018)

*AW: Festplatte plötzlich verschwunden !*



XT1024 schrieb:


> Ist der mögliche Zusammenhang nicht offensichtlich?
> Kabel nicht richtig fest -> Kabel bewegt und richtig in Position gebracht -> HDD funktioniert wieder.
> 
> Wenn es das war, kann die HDD natürlich wenig dafür.
> ...



Doch die Kabel waren fest und alles war perfekt angeschlossen. Ich habe lediglich ein wenig rumgefummelt (die Kabel hin und her bewegt) und schon hat es wieder funktioniert.

@*Incredible Alk* 

Danke für die Warnung. Ich werde morgen bei Mindfactory anrufen und ein Ersatz verlangen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. August 2018)

*AW: Festplatte plötzlich verschwunden !*



nexistar schrieb:


> Doch die Kabel waren fest und alles war perfekt angeschlossen. Ich habe lediglich ein wenig rumgefummelt (die Kabel hin und her bewegt) und schon hat es wieder funktioniert.



Auch SATA-Kabel können beispielsweise Wackler/Kabelbrüche haben. Alleine das am-Kabel-wackeln kannschon reichen um einen Kontakt wiederherzustellen.

Versteh uns nicht falsch, wir zeigen nur Möglichkeiten auf woran es liegen könnte, es muss nicht die Festplatte an sich sein (es könnte auch die SATA-Buchse am Mainboard sein oder was ganz anderes wie eine instabile +5V-Spannung des Netzteiles). Das Fehlerbild ist nunmal nicht eindeutig.

Für eine gute Datensicherung/Backup ist sowas aber kein problem. Hast du deine wichtigen Daten doppelt, dreifach, vierfach an verschiedenen orten gesichert kannste beruhigt weitermachen. Wenn die Platte läuft super, sollte sie sterben wird sie ersetzt und das backup eingespielt. Gefährlich ists nur für den, der keine Sicherungskopie(n) hat.


----------



## nexistar (2. August 2018)

*AW: Festplatte plötzlich verschwunden !*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Auch SATA-Kabel können beispielsweise Wackler/Kabelbrüche haben. Alleine das am-Kabel-wackeln kannschon reichen um einen Kontakt wiederherzustellen.
> 
> Versteh uns nicht falsch, wir zeigen nur Möglichkeiten auf woran es liegen könnte, es muss nicht die Festplatte an sich sein (es könnte auch die SATA-Buchse am Mainboard sein oder was ganz anderes wie eine instabile +5V-Spannung des Netzteiles). Das Fehlerbild ist nunmal nicht eindeutig.
> 
> Für eine gute Datensicherung/Backup ist sowas aber kein problem. Hast du deine wichtigen Daten doppelt, dreifach, vierfach an verschiedenen orten gesichert kannste beruhigt weitermachen. Wenn die Platte läuft super, sollte sie sterben wird sie ersetzt und das backup eingespielt. Gefährlich ists nur für den, der keine Sicherungskopie(n) hat.



Ich verstehe euch vollkommen und bin für jeden Rat sehr dankbar!. Wäre es möglich dass mein Netzteil zu schwach ist ?

Ich habe folgende Hardware in meinem Rechner verbaut:

*Intel Core i7 6700K 4x 4.00GHz So.1151 WOF        

500 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10 CM Modular 80+ Gold        

EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition Tower Kühler        

**120x120x25mm Noiseblocker NB-Multiframe M12-PS 600-1500 U/min 7-23 dB(A) schwarz/transparent        
*
*ASRock Z170 Extreme4 Intel Z170 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail        *
* 
2000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST2000DM001 7.200U/min 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 6Gb/s        

5000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST5000DM000 5.900U/min 128MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 6Gb/s

**525GB Crucial MX300 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s 3D-NAND TLC Toggle (CT525MX300SSD1)        
*
*32GB (2x 16384MB) G.Skill Trident Z DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16-18-18-38 Dual Kit        
*
*8GB ZOTAC GeForce GTX 1080 AMP! Edition Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 1xDVI / 1xHDMI 2.0 / 3xDisplayPort (Retail)        
*


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. August 2018)

*AW: Festplatte plötzlich verschwunden !*



nexistar schrieb:


> Ich verstehe euch vollkommen und bin für jeden Rat sehr dankbar!. Wäre es möglich dass mein Netzteil zu schwach ist ?



Zu schwach keinesfalls. Die von dir genannte Hardware verbraucht selbst unter großer Last kaum 300W, ebenso hast du ein qualitativ hochwertiges Netzteil, sprich wenn hier die Spannung auf +5V zu gering wäre wäre es erstens ein Defekt und zweitens würde eine Notschaltung deines Gerätes greifen (die UVP) und den PC komplett abschalten um weitere Schäden zu vermeiden. Daher würde ich das NT hier ausschließen. Bleibt wie gesagt das Mainboard/SATA-Buchse, das Kabel, die Anschlüsse an der HDD oder die HDD selbst als Ursache. Und nicht zuletzt: Software/Windows - auch hier kann ein Laufwerk mal verloren gehen wenn was schiefgelaufen ist und ist dann nach Neuinitialisierung / Reboot wieder da.

Ich würde aktuell nichts weiter tun als falls nicht schon geschehen alle wichtigen Daten sichern und die Sache beobachten. Es ist durchaus möglich, dass das ne einmalige Sache war und nie wieder auftritt.


----------



## 1xok (2. August 2018)

*AW: Festplatte plötzlich verschwunden !*

Im günstigsten Fall haben bloß Kabel oder Stecker eine Schaden. SATA-Kabel einfach mal tauschen. In jedem Fall brauchst Du ein Backup, denn kaputtgehen kann Dir eine Platte immer.


----------



## nexistar (2. August 2018)

*AW: Festplatte plötzlich verschwunden !*

@*Incredible Alk*

Danke dir für die Hilfe und den Hinweisen . Ich werde sofort ein Backup machen.


----------



## marvel_master (3. September 2018)

*AW: Festplatte plötzlich verschwunden !*

Hallo,

um nicht einen neuen Thread aufzumachen, schließe ich mich hier mal an.

Heute Morgen hatte ich das Phänomen, dass beim Starten des PCs einer
meiner Festlatte komplett als leer angzeigt wurde.

Habe den PC dann neu gestartet. Danach war die Platte ganz weg. Also
auch nicht mehr unter Computerverwaltung zu finden.

Habe den PC abgeschaltet und nach ein paar Minunten erneut hochgefahren.
Dann war die Platte wieder da.

Allerdings zeigt mir jetzt mein HDD Smart Tool folgendes an. Siehe Screenshot.
Das sieht für mich so aus, als wenn die Platte doch beschädigt ist und kurz
vor dem Ableben steht.

Sehe ich das richtig? Falls ja, werde ich sie umgehend austauschen. Die Daten
habe ich schon gesichert. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



VG


----------



## amdahl (3. September 2018)

*AW: Festplatte plötzlich verschwunden !*

Ja, die Platte hat es hinter sich. Dringend austauschen und entsorgen, nicht dass sie aus Versehen als Ersatzteil wieder in einem PC landet.


----------



## marvel_master (3. September 2018)

*AW: Festplatte plötzlich verschwunden !*

Hallo,

danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Ich würde die Seagate Platte jetzt gegen eine WD REd (NAS Platte für 24/7) Betrieb austauschen mit der selben Größe.
Zum Bsp die hier:
WD Red 2TB interne Festplatte: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Idealerweise würde ich die Daten 1:1 auf die neue Platte übernehmen um nahtlos weiter arbeiten zu können. Es sind teilweise Programme auf dieser Platte installiert. 
Aktuell habe ich 3 Platten drin C: D: und E: 

Die E: Platte ist jetzt kaputt. 

Wie könnte ich vorgehen? Mein Plan.
Neue Platte einbauen. Mit Acronis oder so alles 1:1 auf die neue F: Platte kopieren.
Kaputte E: Platte ausbauen. 
Windows sagen, die F: Platte ist jetzt die E: Platte.

Könnte das so klappen?

VG


----------



## marvel_master (7. September 2018)

*AW: Festplatte plötzlich verschwunden !*

Hallo,

kurzes Update. Ich habe mir jetzt eine WD Red Platte gekauft, siehe oben, und diese via Clonezilla kopiert. Acronis 2014 hat zwar auch eine Clone Funktion, aber irgendwie
wollte der nicht so richtig. Vermutlich weil die Quell-Platte schon kaputt ist. 

Ich bin nach folgender Anleitung vorgegangen:
Klonen einer Windows-Installation mit Clonezilla – Thomas-Krenn-Wiki

falls mal jemand das selbe vorhat. Auch noch die Option Rescue auswählen für "bad sectors" bei Clonezilla. 
Danach habe ich die alte Platte ausgebaut und Windows neu gestartet. Es wurde sogar der selbe Laufwerksbuchstaben übernommen. Daher muss vor dem
ersten Windows Start die alte Platte abgeschaltet werden. Sonst kommt Windows durcheinander mit den Buchstaben, weil die jetzt 2x vergeben sind. 

VG


----------



## BockwurstImperator (1. Februar 2019)

*AW: Festplatte plötzlich verschwunden !*

Hallöchen an alle!

Ich habe dieses Problem auch.
Im Betrieb verschwinden sporadisch die Festplatten. Es kommt immer dieses Geräusch als wenn man ein Gerät in den USB Schacht steckt. Danach ist mal Festplatte G weg oder F dann D usw. Aber sie kommen dann auch manchmal wieder.
Es nervt extrem ^^ ! Ich habe alles versucht: Satakabel getauscht, neue Treiber, Diagnose Programme, Treiber Aktualisierungsprogramme, Stromversorgung überprüft........nichts hilft.  Es geht seit 4 Monaten so !!!
Die einzige Festplatte die nie ausfällt ist halt die SSD Festplatte C.

Mittlerweile habe ich entweder mein Mainboard oder das Netzteil in Verdacht.  Denn meine Beleuchtung im PC flackert manchmal wenn ich z.B den Mauszeiger bewege. Als würde es Spannungsprobleme geben.
Manchmal bei hohen Belastungen im Game geht der PC komplett aus. Muss dann neu Hochfahren.
Ich möchte jetzt auch nichts auf Verdacht kaufen, da ich finanziell z.ZT nicht so flüssig bin.

Hier mein System: 
Rhombutech MP 700 P 700 Watt Netzteil (Chinaböller)
As Rock h61 m dg3 /DDR3
I7 3770 Prozessor
Asus ROG 1080 TI 11GB
Patriot Arbeitsspeicher 16GB
Win 7 64 bit
Samsung SSD 500 GB
Gigabyte HDD 500 GB
Seagate HDD 250 GB
WD HDD 1 TB
NZXT 280 er AIO Wasserkühlung
Samsung 28 Zoll 4K Monitor und ein LG 28 Zoll Monitor für TS oder Discord

Was meint ihr? 

Nette Grüße wäre über eine Meinung sehr dankbar!


----------



## RyzA (1. Februar 2019)

*AW: Festplatte plötzlich verschwunden !*

Wenn du das doch weißt das das NT Mist ist warum tauschst du es nicht gleich aus?
Kann ja nur daran liegen.


----------



## BockwurstImperator (1. Februar 2019)

*AW: Festplatte plötzlich verschwunden !*

Ok mir war nicht klar, was das NT direkt mit den Festplatten zu tun hat. Ich konnte mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Festplatten sich so schnell abschalten bei Schwankungen!


----------



## fotoman (1. Februar 2019)

*AW: Festplatte plötzlich verschwunden !*



BockwurstImperator schrieb:


> Ok mir war nicht klar, was das NT  direkt mit den Festplatten zu tun hat. Ich konnte mir nicht vorstellen,  dass die Festplatten sich so schnell abschalten bei  Schwankungen!


Wenn mal der Strom weg ist, ist auch die Datenübertragung  weg, das Gerät wird von Windows zunächst nicht und dann wieder erkannt.  Zwischenzeitlich sind mit Pech noch ein paar Daten weg....



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wenn du das doch weißt das das NT Mist ist warum tauschst du es nicht gleich aus?
> Kann ja nur daran liegen.


Selbst wenn es an der Stromversorgung liegt, muss es nicht das NT sein.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass zumindest alle Kabel schon einmal geprüft wurden. Da das Mainboard ca. 6 Jahre alt sein dürfte, könnte auch dort ein Problem liegen (trotz Werbung mit "solid capacitors"). 

Ohne Ersatz-NT wird man das aber wohl kaum heraus finden. Falls die 700W wirklich nötig sind (bei dem Heizkraftwerk an Grafikkarte schein man sowas zu brauchen) muss man halt mind. 35 € ausgeben (ich würde mir kein gebrauchtes kaufen, muss aber jeder selber wissen) und testen.


----------



## RyzA (1. Februar 2019)

*AW: Festplatte plötzlich verschwunden !*



fotoman schrieb:


> Falls die 700W wirklich nötig sind (bei dem Heizkraftwerk an Grafikkarte schein man sowas zu brauchen) muss man halt mind. 35 € ausgeben (ich würde mir kein gebrauchtes kaufen, muss aber jeder selber wissen) und testen.


Aber bitte kein neues 700W Nt für 35 Euro! Einigermaßen Gute kriegt man für das doppelte.


----------



## markus1612 (2. Februar 2019)

*AW: Festplatte plötzlich verschwunden !*

Bei einem 3770 + 1080Ti braucht man auf jeden Fall mal keine 700W.
500- 550W reichen da mehr als aus.
Empfehlenswerte Modelle sind da bspw. das BeQuiet Pure Power 11 mit 500W oder das BeQuiet Straight Power 11 550W.

Was für 35€.....700W für 35€ sind Kernschrott...ab 90-100€ gehen da die Empfehlungen los, die besseren Modelle kosten natürlich mehr.
Selbst bei 500W fangen die empfehlenswerten Modelle erst bei 50€ an, die sehr guten Modelle liegen so bei 90€.


----------



## BockwurstImperator (2. Februar 2019)

*AW: Festplatte plötzlich verschwunden !*

Ich danke euch erstmal. werde mal eines besorgen und testen. Mal schauen was passiert!


----------

